# Craziest Kink?



## Korex (Jan 4, 2010)

I have a kink on fur foxes, and other canines...they're just hot..heh


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 4, 2010)

Whoa fuck, that's really crazy.


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 4, 2010)

fuck, i've NEVER seen that in the fandom EVER.


----------



## paxil rose (Jan 4, 2010)

What kind of demented freak are you?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 4, 2010)

Whoo yeah that's really crazy in this fandom.


----------



## xcliber (Jan 4, 2010)

Wow, seriously? A wolf that likes foxes?
Mindblowing!


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Jan 4, 2010)

Damn, and for a second I thought someone shared my interest in urethral fisting.


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 4, 2010)

No... really?!

But seriously people, I've got a question. 
Why are foxes so popular and common among us?
I feel that I need to ask this even if I should know this well (being a "fox" and liking them as well).


----------



## Aden (Jan 4, 2010)

I really felt like knowing this today. Thanks OP


----------



## Geek (Jan 4, 2010)

Korex said:


> I have a kink on fur foxes, and other canines...they're just hot..heh



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wlZ4mbNyxg&feature=youtube_gdata


----------



## Aden (Jan 4, 2010)

Geek said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wlZ4mbNyxg&feature=youtube_gdata



What in the hell am I watching


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 4, 2010)

I hate foxes.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 4, 2010)

I find it disturbing when people get off on penile mutilation.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 4, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> I find it disturbing when people get off on penile mutilation.


Penile mutilation, eh. Evisceration is :3, though.


----------



## Geek (Jan 4, 2010)

Aden said:


> What in the hell am I watching



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=riZYdRRgenU&feature=youtube_gdata

The craziest kink I've ever seen.

Does it arouse you?


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 4, 2010)

lame thread is laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaame.


----------



## Erewolf (Jan 4, 2010)

Ew you like furs?


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jan 4, 2010)

fail noob is fail


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 4, 2010)

fucking taxidermy animals.

it's furry, necrophilia, and plushophilia all in one.
also if it's a cub, pedophilia.


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 4, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> I find it disturbing when people get off on penile mutilation.



penile burning <3



Zrcalo said:


> fucking taxidermy animals.
> 
> it's furry, necrophilia, and plushophilia all in one.
> also if it's a cub, pedophilia.



you know, when i was a little boy, i never thought i would grow up and fantasize about fucking taxidermy animals. Zrcalo changed that.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 4, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> penile burning <3
> 
> 
> 
> you know, when i was a little boy, i never thought i would grow up and fantasize about fucking taxidermy animals. Zrcalo changed that.




there isnt much influence I've had on the world, but the little pieces that matter, I cherish greatly.

lets all fuck taxidermy animals.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jan 4, 2010)

xcliber said:


> Wow, seriously? A wolf that likes foxes?
> Mindblowing!


what he said.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 4, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> penile burning <3


oh baby talk to me about cigarette burns


----------



## Mentova (Jan 4, 2010)

I wonder if this forum can go 5 minutes without someone making a thread about fetishes and kinks? Probably not...


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 4, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> there isnt much influence I've had on the world, but the little pieces that matter, I cherish greatly.
> 
> lets all fuck taxidermy animals.



some kids go to school, and people like Gandhi change their life. some kids turn to the furry fandom, and, well...



Shenzebo said:


> oh baby talk to me about cigarette burns



hmmm, haven't tried that yet. heated metal burns though <3


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 4, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> hmmm, haven't tried that yet. heated metal burns though <3


You know you did that pen-burning shit as a kid

Where you rub the tip of the pen over a desk really fast and press it on your skin


----------



## spectrechino (Jan 4, 2010)

rule #36: _there will *always* be more fucked up shit than what you just saw._

if this thread keeps going, we may just prove the rule.


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 4, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> You know you did that pen-burning shit as a kid
> 
> Where you rub the tip of the pen over a desk really fast and press it on your skin



i STILL do that. i do it with safety pins and a lighter, mostly.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 4, 2010)

Stabbing people with a compass was more fun.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 4, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i STILL do that. i do it with safety pins and a lighter, mostly.


I'mma have to try that now.


----------



## spectrechino (Jan 4, 2010)

i never had a compass...only a stupid stencil =(


----------



## Aurali (Jan 4, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> oh baby talk to me about cigarette burns



Skit wanted to do that to me... Cigarette smoke makes me sick.

I got some really weird kinks myself (Vore... impregnation) but meh. We are all freaks. cept OP... he's goin to hell XD


----------



## Skittle (Jan 4, 2010)

Aurali said:


> Skit wanted to do that to me... Cigarette smoke makes me sick.
> 
> I got some really weird kinks myself (Vore... impregnation) but meh. We are all freaks. cept OP... he's goin to hell XD


Did it to my last pet. Haha.

Anyway..For me? Hell...I'unno...Rape, murder, serial killers, shit like that.

I'm a MASSIVE sadist though.


----------



## Aurali (Jan 4, 2010)

skittle said:


> Anyway..For me? Hell...I'unno...Rape, murder, serial killers, shit like that.
> 
> I'm a MASSIVE sadist though.



She is... it's scary..

someone help me. XD


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 4, 2010)

skittle said:


> Did it to my last pet. Haha.
> 
> Anyway..For me? Hell...I'unno...Rape, murder, serial killers, shit like that.
> 
> I'm a MASSIVE sadist though.


hi5's

Naw I'm not a sadist, more of a masochist


Aurali said:


> She is... it's scary..
> 
> someone help me. XD


Sorry Aurali, I must leave you to your fate


----------



## Skittle (Jan 4, 2010)

Aurali said:


> She is... it's scary..
> 
> someone help me. XD


You are gonna make people think I am abusing you.

Stop that.


----------



## Ratte (Jan 4, 2010)

uh...


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 4, 2010)

Just wondering, is anyone into actual irl bloodplay/cutting/wounds/whatever?


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 4, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> Just wondering, is anyone into actual irl bloodplay/cutting/wounds/whatever?



lol What?


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 4, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> lol What?


 Well I'm kinda trying to hookup with people.
Fuck idk.


----------



## paxil rose (Jan 4, 2010)

Ratte likes feet.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 4, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> Well I'm kinda trying to hookup with people.
> Fuck idk.



You scare me.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 4, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> Just wondering, is anyone into actual irl bloodplay/cutting/wounds/whatever?


I am

We should chat more :3


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 4, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> I am
> 
> We should chat more :3



You scare me too.


----------



## Nocturne (Jan 4, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> You scare me.



He turroriizes you D:

Also, my craziest kink might be maybe light bloodplay and bondage :O


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 4, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> You scare me too.



Welcome to FA...wait, why am I telling you this!?


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 4, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> You scare me too.


Hey Zeke, do you like dogs? :3c


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 4, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Hey Zeke, do you like dogs? :3c



No, I do not want to bone dogs.
GTFO.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 4, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> I am
> 
> We should chat more :3


 I'll be on yahoo tomorrow after school :3
I mean
Spending some time with my basement guests :3c


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 4, 2010)

My kink..
Music.
Playing the Bass.

Oh HAWT!


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 4, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> No, I do not want to bone dogs.
> GTFO.


x3 That's actually the first time anyone's said GTFO to me.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 4, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> x3 That's actually the first time anyone's said GTFO to me.


 Shenzi
if I was a dog
would you do me


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 4, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> Shenzi
> if I was a dog
> would you do me


Of course :3c


As long as you weren't an ugly dog like a mastiff


----------



## twelvestring (Jan 4, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> Just wondering, is anyone into actual irl bloodplay/cutting/wounds/whatever?


Does sharp fingernails tearing deep into your back count?
Can't say I was into it, just caught off gaurd.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 4, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> x3 That's actually the first time anyone's said GTFO to me.



GTFO

Second time's a charm.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 4, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Of course :3c
> 
> 
> As long as you weren't an ugly dog like a mastiff


 A hyena is kinda a dog okay


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 4, 2010)

I also have a kink for ranch dressing


it's amazing


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 4, 2010)

Nothing says "oh murr" like playing a Bassline from a Santana song.


----------



## twelvestring (Jan 4, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Nothing says "oh murr" like playing a Bassline from a Santana song.


ilu!!


----------



## Ratte (Jan 4, 2010)

paxil rose said:


> Ratte likes feet.



I like feet, but they don't make me want to wank.


----------



## paxil rose (Jan 4, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I like feet, but they don't make me want to wank.



Well then technically I was right.


----------



## Ratte (Jan 4, 2010)

paxil rose said:


> Well then technically I was right.



They're not a kink.  I just like my own feet.  :c


----------



## paxil rose (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm sure a group of financially capable men do as well. Remember my suggestion from earlier?


----------



## Skittle (Jan 4, 2010)

Ratte said:


> They're not a kink.  I just like my own feet.  :c


Me too. I like people touching them...

...and licking them. ;D


----------



## Mentova (Jan 4, 2010)

Feet are ugly. I don't get where you weird people are coming from.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 4, 2010)

skittle said:


> Anyway..For me? Hell...I'unno...Rape, murder, serial killers, shit like that.
> 
> I'm a MASSIVE sadist though.


 
Can....can I keep you?


----------



## paxil rose (Jan 4, 2010)

Feet are awesome.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 4, 2010)

Feet are meh....rather gross actually.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 4, 2010)

paxil rose said:


> Feet are awesome.



NO.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 4, 2010)

^This.


----------



## paxil rose (Jan 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> NO.



Why you hatin'.


----------



## Ratte (Jan 4, 2010)

paxil rose said:


> I'm sure a group of financially capable men do as well. Remember my suggestion from earlier?



but I am no longer alone :c


----------



## paxil rose (Jan 4, 2010)

So?


----------



## Mentova (Jan 4, 2010)

paxil rose said:


> Why you hatin'.



Cause feet b ugly, yo.


----------



## paxil rose (Jan 4, 2010)

You lie.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 4, 2010)

paxil rose said:


> You lie.



I never lie.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 4, 2010)

He speaks the truth, good sir.


----------



## paxil rose (Jan 4, 2010)

Liars the both of you.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 4, 2010)

Why would we lie about something so silly? Feet are icky, as simple as that.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 4, 2010)

paxil rose said:


> Liars the both of you.



Like I said, I never lie. I believe that YOU are the liar good sirs.


----------



## Barak (Jan 4, 2010)

FEET ARE USEFUL....AND TASTY

SOCK


----------



## Mentova (Jan 4, 2010)

Barak said:


> FEET ARE USEFUL....AND TASTY
> 
> SOCK



what


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 4, 2010)

Feet are useful, yes. But for walking and standing, not for a sexual thing -twitch-

Anyhow. Biting is where it's at.


----------



## Skittle (Jan 4, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Can....can I keep you?


No. I don't think my husband or my pet would appreciate it. I'd probably eat you.

Also, I only like my feet. I don't mind other people's feet but sometimes they can be gross. My husband's feet can be really gross. Nasty boot feet.


----------



## Barak (Jan 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> what




WHERE ARE MY SOCK ?!

FEET ARE PRETTY


BUT THEY STINKS >.<


----------



## Mentova (Jan 4, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Feet are useful, yes. But for walking and standing, not for a sexual thing -twitch-
> 
> Anyhow. Biting is where it's at.



No.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No.


 
Yes -points to several fresh bite wounds on arms-


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 4, 2010)

skittle said:


> No. I don't think my husband or my pet would appreciate it. I'd probably eat you.
> 
> Also, I only like my feet. I don't mind other people's feet but sometimes they can be gross. My husband's feet can be really gross. Nasty boot feet.


 
;-; drat.


----------



## Barak (Jan 4, 2010)

I like biting my feet =3


----------



## Mentova (Jan 4, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Yes -points to several fresh bite wounds on arms-



That's creepy.


----------



## REDnico (Jan 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That's creepy.



what are you talking about, blood tastes great.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 4, 2010)

REDnico said:


> what are you talking about, blood tastes great.



NO.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That's creepy.


 
Hun....I'm a sociopathic cannibalistic furry with pink in my hair. How about telling me something I DON'T know?


----------



## paxil rose (Jan 4, 2010)

Blood tastes like copper.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 4, 2010)

REDnico said:


> what are you talking about, blood tastes great.


 

You are correct, good sir!


----------



## Barak (Jan 4, 2010)

BLOOD IS FREAKING AWESOME !!!

SO TASTY !!!!

GIVE ME MOAR !!


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 4, 2010)

paxil rose said:


> Blood tastes like copper.


 
It tastes like something that is dying. om nom nom.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 4, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Hun....I'm a sociopathic cannibalistic furry with pink in my hair. How about telling me something I DON'T know?



Well, that's interesting...


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 4, 2010)

God damn it. I can't find my lighter >: | [/random]

Anyway. BDSM is also a kink I have.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 4, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> God damn it. I can't find my lighter >: | [/random]
> 
> Anyway. BDSM is also a kink I have.



What DON'T you like?


----------



## Barak (Jan 4, 2010)

Let me guess...NOTHING X3


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 4, 2010)

I actually don't like very much. Some of those include: Feet. Girl junkies. Crackheads. Muscley guys. Oh, and I want my ass left alone.


----------



## REDnico (Jan 4, 2010)

what, no hate for babyplay?


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 4, 2010)

I am not into furry as a sexual thing anyway, so babyfurs are eliminated as well.


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 4, 2010)

i like pedophilia.



KylieIsACannibal said:


> I actually don't like very much. Some of those include: Feet. Girl junkies. Crackheads. Muscley guys. Oh, and I want my ass left alone.



JUNKIES? dude, i love you.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 4, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I actually don't like very much. Some of those include: Feet. Girl junkies. Crackheads. Muscley guys. Oh, and I want my ass left alone.



That's a pretty small list...


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 4, 2010)

It'd be easier to list the stuff I like.
Biting, scratching, being dominated (if I'm with a guy), dominating (if I'm with a lady), I like being smacked around a little, collarbones, hips, ribs. That's about it.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 4, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> It'd be easier to list the stuff I like.
> Biting, scratching, being dominated (if I'm with a guy), dominating (if I'm with a lady), I like being smacked around a little, collarbones, hips, ribs. That's about it.



weird.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 4, 2010)

Not really, I've seen weirder.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 4, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Not really, I've seen weirder.



Well yeah, but it's still pretty weird.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 4, 2010)

Curiousity. What makes it so weird?


----------



## REDnico (Jan 4, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Curiousity. What makes it so weird?



he is obviously a troll :V


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 4, 2010)

So? Curiousity is still in effect.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 4, 2010)

... fail boat thread


----------



## Mentova (Jan 4, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> So? Curiousity is still in effect.



I donno, I just think some of the stuff on that list like biting people is weird.


----------



## Aden (Jan 4, 2010)

REDnico said:


> he is obviously a troll :V



Yes, someone thinks your fetish is weird, they're obviously a troll

How very logical


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I donno, I just think some of the stuff on that list like biting people is weird.


 
I can get that, I used to be really weirded out by stuff like that. I still am freaked out by certain fetishes. It's just sort of a control thing. I'm not too keen on the pain, but I like the show of power by that.


----------



## REDnico (Jan 4, 2010)

Aden said:


> Yes, someone thinks your fetish is weird, they're obviously a troll
> 
> How very logical



no, I mean, have you seen any of his other posts around here?


----------



## Mentova (Jan 4, 2010)

REDnico said:


> no, I mean, have you seen any of his other posts around here?



Just because I post like an ass sometimes doesn't mean I can't think something is weird :V


----------



## REDnico (Jan 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Just because I post like an ass sometimes doesn't mean I can't think something is weird :V



true, I retract my accusations.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 4, 2010)

REDnico said:


> true, I retract my accusations.



Why thank you.


----------



## REDnico (Jan 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why thank you.



why yes good sir, would you like some tea and lemon?


----------



## Mentova (Jan 4, 2010)

REDnico said:


> why yes good sir, would you like some tea and lemon?



Quite right good ol' chap!


----------



## Aurali (Jan 4, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Can....can I keep you?



>( I don't like you.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 4, 2010)

Aurali said:


> >( I don't like you.



Do you like me?


----------



## Aurali (Jan 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Do you like me?



>( I don't know you.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 4, 2010)

Aurali said:


> >( I don't know you.



I don't know you either.


----------



## Aurali (Jan 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't know you either.



Good!


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 4, 2010)

Aurali said:


> >( I don't like you.


 
....-suffocates you with my boobs-


----------



## Mentova (Jan 4, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> ....-suffocates you with my boobs-



I like where this thread is going.


----------



## Skittle (Jan 4, 2010)

HEY HEY! OFF THAT IS MINE!


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 4, 2010)

o_o Am I being commanded right now? She said she didn't like me, so as a natural response I used my tits as a weapon. Dur.


----------



## Skittle (Jan 4, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> o_o Am I being commanded right now? She said she didn't like me, so as a natural response I used my tits as a weapon. Dur.


Its mine. Stop touching it.


----------



## Aden (Jan 4, 2010)

skittle said:


> Its mine. Stop touching it.





skittle said:


> Its mine.





skittle said:


> It



hahahahahaaa


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 4, 2010)

skittle said:


> Its mine. Stop touching it.


 
....-gets closer to it- -pokes-


----------



## Mentova (Jan 4, 2010)

I don't really know what's going on here anymore but if this thread is now about tits I can't really complain.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 4, 2010)

There should be a thread dedicated to how awesome boobs are if there isn't one already


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Jan 4, 2010)

I heard boobs, so I decided to let myself in


----------



## Skittle (Jan 4, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> There should be a thread dedicated to how awesome boobs are if there isn't one already


I CONCUR! TITS ARE WIN!



KylieIsACannibal said:


> ....-gets closer to it- -pokes-


*smacks your hand* NO!



Aden said:


> hahahahahaaa


Wot? My trap. Thus, to keep the confusion going, it.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 4, 2010)

skittle said:


> *smacks your hand* NO!


 
-wimpers-


----------



## Aurali (Jan 4, 2010)

Uhh.. no RPing guys?

._.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 4, 2010)

Aurali said:


> Uhh.. no RPing guys?
> 
> ._.



What he/she said.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 4, 2010)

Wimpering is now RP?


----------



## Skittle (Jan 4, 2010)

Aurali said:


> Uhh.. no RPing guys?
> 
> ._.


I don't consider this RPing. :/


----------



## Sabian (Jan 4, 2010)

Well well well, what is going on in here? Anybody have a back cleavage fetish, I met this chick whos shoulder blades had a random amount of fat on them and she had back boobs. Actually I couldn't complain at any of her tits

InB4 chubby lover


----------



## twelvestring (Jan 4, 2010)

Boobs, boobs, boobs!?
Doesn't anyone like asses anymore?


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 4, 2010)

Asses are nice, just not as fun to squeeze as boobs


----------



## Aurali (Jan 4, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> Boobs, boobs, boobs!?
> Doesn't anyone like asses anymore?



*is honestly a vagina kind of girl* XD


----------



## twelvestring (Jan 5, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Asses are nice, just not as fun to squeeze as boobs


Oh, I gotta disagree there. The ass is something to squeeze. Tits is just, okay.


Aurali said:


> *is honestly a vagina kind of girl* XD


Well yeah that is the ultimate goal, but when clothed walkin down the street,
it's the wiggle ya checking out, right?


----------



## Mentova (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm glad that a thread talking about fucking weird furry fetishes turned into a discussion about ass tits and vag. I approve.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 5, 2010)

... im not sure if this thread is win or fail im leaning twords win


----------



## Alekz (Jan 5, 2010)

I haven't laughed this hard in a while.


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 5, 2010)

The other day I touched myself in bad places.

I'm craaaaazy.


----------



## Korex (Jan 5, 2010)

wow..from weird fetishes to how awesome tits and asses are? haha i like where this is going


----------



## Geek (Jan 5, 2010)

[yt]DDBiDLu4Mvw[/yt]

*blushesï»¿ from the sexiness*


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 5, 2010)

I still don't think asses are as awesome as boobs. Asses are fun to grab and look at but with tits they're fun to play with and grab and other stuff.


----------



## Aden (Jan 5, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I still don't think asses are as awesome as boobs. Asses are fun to grab and look at but with tits they're fun to play with and grab and other stuff.



You must be around some skinny, terrible asses


----------



## Takun (Jan 5, 2010)

I like average sized butts and I can not lie


----------



## Skittle (Jan 5, 2010)

Aden said:


> You must be around some skinny, terrible asses


I concur with this.

As a female graced with both (God only knows how, I'm fuckin' 95lbs), if you got a good ass, they can be just as fun as boobs.


----------



## Korex (Jan 5, 2010)

Geek said:


> [yt]DDBiDLu4Mvw[/yt]
> 
> *blushesï»¿ from the sexiness*



woah..o.o


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 5, 2010)

i hate boobs and asses.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 5, 2010)

I think I like them because I lack them, sorta


----------



## twelvestring (Jan 5, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I still don't think asses are as awesome as boobs. Asses are fun to grab and look at but with tits they're fun to play with and grab and other stuff.


Look now, anything you can do with tits you can do with asses, but asses are
more durable. They can take more abuse.


HarleyParanoia said:


> i hate boobs and asses.


But you gotta like one more than the other, eh?


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 5, 2010)

This thread is crap, and redundant. Fuck you OP, I hope you get ball cancer :[ .


----------



## REDnico (Jan 5, 2010)

butts <3


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 5, 2010)

But boobs are all perky and happy to see you


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 5, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> But boobs are all perky and happy to see you



Except when they're not :[ .


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 5, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> But boobs are all perky and happy to see you





Whitenoise said:


> Except when they're not :[ .




*cringes* That's just nasty! 

Grannies! The only ninja's with tits for nunchucks.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 5, 2010)

Like....ew. Saggy boobs are vile


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 5, 2010)

boobs are nice unless the areolas mess them up because some of them are just nasty


----------



## twelvestring (Jan 5, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> But boobs are all perky and happy to see you


But asses stay perky longer and they don't mind if you smack'em around 


KylieIsACannibal said:


> Like....ew. Saggy boobs are vile


I think we all liked those titties on "There's something about marry" murrrr!


----------



## Korex (Jan 6, 2010)

Why is Rp not allowed again...? o.o


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 6, 2010)

because you are gay.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 6, 2010)

-smirk-


----------



## Telnac (Jan 6, 2010)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Damn, and for a second I thought someone shared my interest in urethral fisting.


*lol*  OW!


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 6, 2010)

skittle said:


> I concur with this.
> 
> As a female graced with both (God only knows how, I'm fuckin' 95lbs), if you got a good ass, they can be just as fun as boobs.


Hey you.  Eat more.

Go join Morroke at get to humanly weight camp.


Also, this thread is bad and everyone here that is srs posting should feel bad.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 6, 2010)

Is there even any serious posting on any forum? ever?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mine are probably cigarette burns and watersports, generally in that order.



Korex said:


> Why is Rp not allowed again...? o.o


Because _most_ people don't want to stumble across your typefuckery on a public forum, and the administrators do not wish to provide server space to said typefuckery. How hard is it to understand?


----------



## paxil rose (Jan 7, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Hey you.  Eat more.
> 
> Go join Morroke at get to humanly weight camp.



Morroke is tiny or fat? 



KylieIsACannibal said:


> Is there even any serious posting on any forum? ever?



My threads are super serious. Go join the Furry Military!


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 7, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Is there even any serious posting on any forum? ever?



no lota people be trollin


----------



## paxil rose (Jan 7, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> no lota people be trollin




The forum is filled with and ran by trolls, this has been established yes.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 7, 2010)

paxil rose said:


> The forum is filled with and ran by trolls, this has been established yes.



Indeed, these are troll forums now.



Jashwa said:


> Hey you.  Eat more.
> 
> Go join Morroke at get to humanly weight camp.
> 
> ...



But isn't skittle like, five foot nothing? That isn't totally unreasonable for someone that height, she's probably just light because she has no muscle :V .


----------



## paxil rose (Jan 7, 2010)

Conquered in the name of the Czar.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 7, 2010)

paxil rose said:


> Morroke is tiny or fat?


Tiny. 

She's like 90 lbs apparently.



Whitenoise said:


> But isn't skittle like, five foot nothing? That isn't totally unreasonable for someone that height, she's probably just light because she has no muscle :V .


I don't know.  I just don't think people should be in two digits.  It scares me.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 7, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I just don't think people should be in two digits.  It scares me.


That's because you're fat, sweetie.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 7, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Tiny.
> 
> She's like 90 lbs apparently.
> 
> ...



I agree, they should both do some fucking pushups or something :V .


----------



## paxil rose (Jan 7, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Tiny.
> 
> She's like 90 lbs apparently.
> 
> ...





Jesus. She'd better be like 4ft something.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 7, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> That's because you're fat, sweetie.


Uh huh.  Sure I am, Bobby.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 7, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Hey you.  Eat more.
> 
> Go join Morroke at get to humanly weight camp.
> 
> ...



I weigh 92 lbs.

I'm also insane.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 7, 2010)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFF

You twig people stop scaring me D:


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 7, 2010)

It's okay Jashwa I have an average weight


I think my boobs are like 5 pounds apiece


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 7, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> It's okay Jashwa I have an average weight
> 
> 
> I think my boobs are like 5 pounds apiece


Yay.  Way to save the thread, Shenzi.

Wait, nvm.  It's still off topic.


I don't have any crazy kinks to save it ;;


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 7, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFFFF
> 
> You twig people stop scaring me D:



*jumps on you and gnaws*



why? how much do /you/ weigh whale?


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 7, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Yay.  Way to save the thread, Shenzi.
> 
> Wait, nvm.  It's still off topic.
> 
> ...


Don't worry, I have enough to save from derailment. 

Also you know for the longest time I thought I was 5'9", but apparently I'm 5'7". I'm a sad panda.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 7, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Don't worry, I have enough to save from derailment.
> 
> Also you know for the longest time I thought I was 5'9", but apparently I'm 5'7". I'm a sad panda.



um um..

gay porn.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 7, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> *jumps on you and gnaws*
> 
> 
> 
> why? how much do /you/ weigh whale?


185, but I have muscles.  Also, why are you chewing on me?  Stop that. 


Shenzebo said:


> Don't worry, I have enough to save from derailment.
> 
> Also you know for the longest time I thought I was 5'9", but apparently I'm 5'7". I'm a sad panda.


I'm 5 7, but I lie on everything and say I'm 5 8 to make myself feel less little :c



Zrcalo said:


> um um..
> 
> gay porn.


Lesbian that likes gay porn?


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 7, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> um um..
> 
> gay porn.


Is quite lovely actually


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 7, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> 185, but I have muscles.  Also, why are you chewing on me?  Stop that.
> 
> I'm 5 7, but I lie on everything and say I'm 5 8 to make myself feel less little :c
> 
> ...



yes'm.
because I'm actually a guy trapped in a female body.


...but that would mean..

dammit now I'm just confused.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 7, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> yes'm.
> because I'm actually a guy trapped in a female body.
> 
> 
> ...


But if you like gay porn, why don't you like guys?


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 7, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> But if you like gay porn, why don't you like guys?



only gay furry porn.
if I were a dog I'd fuck a gay guy.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 7, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> only gay furry porn.
> if I were a dog I'd fuck a gay guy.


I'm not really sure what to say to this.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 7, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> only gay furry porn.
> if I were a dog I'd fuck a gay guy.


hawt


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 7, 2010)

And suddenly shenzi pretends to be a gay guy


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 7, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I'm not really sure what to say to this.



|
|
|
V



Shenzebo said:


> hawt


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 7, 2010)

if i were a dog i'd fuck everything because i don't understand.


----------



## TygerLily (Jan 7, 2010)

a


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 7, 2010)

my friend likes gas mask sex and to me its not really fucked up just kinda wtf


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 7, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> my friend likes gas mask sex and to me its not really fucked up just kinda wtf



I have a friend who loves gasmasks too. wouldn't it be ironic if it was the same guy?


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 7, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> my friend likes gas mask sex and to me its not really fucked up just kinda wtf



why's it "wtf"?


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 7, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I have a friend who loves gasmasks too. wouldn't it be ironic if it was the same guy?



hmm is he a short asian guy who likes to moon you randomly ?


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 7, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> why's it "wtf"?



idk its like your fucking some one that has some deadly disease and if they breath on you you die


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 7, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> hmm is he a short asian guy who likes to moon you randomly ?



No he is an american with a fixation with needles aswell.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 7, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> No he is an american with a fixation with needles aswell.


thats ok my friend was obsessed with like giant girls eating him


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 7, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> thats ok my friend was obsessed with like giant girls eating him



We know some weird people. Scary thing is, I know some weird, crazy people irl too.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 7, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> We know some weird people. Scary thing is, I know some weird, crazy people irl too.



yeah we do know strange people yet my friend trys to justify his fetishes by saying only if it was a hot chick. well gee no shit of course the gal has to be attractive durr


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 7, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> yeah we do know strange people yet my friend trys to justify his fetishes by saying only if it was a hot chick. well gee no shit of course the gal has to be attractive durr


I know this guy on the forums that wants to have sex with kids, but only if they have fur.   

:V


----------



## paxil rose (Jan 7, 2010)

Morroke likes feet.


----------



## Morroke (Jan 7, 2010)

paxil rose said:


> Morroke likes feet.



Lies!


----------



## paxil rose (Jan 7, 2010)

She said she likes Sweet Tarts liked out of her toes, so I made fun of her for about an hour and a half because of it.

Probably why she's denying it now.


----------



## Morroke (Jan 7, 2010)

paxil rose said:


> She said she likes Sweet Tarts liked out of her toes, so I made fun of her for about an hour and a half because of it.
> 
> Probably why she's denying it now.



Now I'm going to have creepy people PMing me :<

OH WAIT.

I don't actually think I even have any kinks, I blame lonely.

Edit: Sweet tarts are delicious


----------



## paxil rose (Jan 7, 2010)

Morroke pays male escorts to tickle her for 20-30 minutes on end. 

Also you announcing you have no kinks is probably worse than me making up foot fetish crap, your horde of creepers is probably going to try to interest you in some.

And for that I do not apologize. :3


----------



## Morroke (Jan 7, 2010)

paxil rose said:


> Morroke pays male escorts to tickle her for 20-30 minutes on end.
> 
> Also you announcing you have no kinks is probably worse than me making up foot fetish crap, your horde of creepers is probably going to try to interest you in some.
> 
> And for that I do not apologize. :3



This just in: Morroke decapitates strangers on a whim.


----------



## paxil rose (Jan 7, 2010)

Ok, now I feel guilty.



Hai guiz, Morroke doesn't actually want you licking shit off her feet. Don't send PM's.


----------



## REDnico (Jan 7, 2010)

paxil rose said:


> Ok, now I feel guilty.
> 
> 
> 
> Hai guiz, Morroke doesn't actually want you liking shit off her feet. Don't send PM's.



awww :c


----------



## Morroke (Jan 7, 2010)

paxil rose said:


> Ok, now I feel guilty.
> 
> 
> 
> Hai guiz, Morroke doesn't actually want you licking shit off her feet. Don't send PM's.



*OH BOY

BOLD CAPS*

:3 I wouldn't get PMs anyways.


----------



## paxil rose (Jan 7, 2010)

Sorry pal, gotta get a new foot slut. 


Sorry for getting everyones hopes up.


----------



## paxil rose (Jan 7, 2010)

Morroke said:


> *OH BOY
> 
> BOLD CAPS*
> 
> :3 I wouldn't get PMs anyways.



Damn you woman, I could have kept that shit going for another 20 minutes.

You did that deliberatly. You did that deliberatly to fuck with me...


----------



## REDnico (Jan 7, 2010)

paxil rose said:


> Sorry pal, gotta get a new foot slut.
> 
> 
> Sorry for getting everyones hopes up.



hehe, shit licking feet is not attractive to me.


----------



## Morroke (Jan 7, 2010)

paxil rose said:


> Damn you woman, I could have kept that shit going for another 20 minutes.
> 
> You did that deliberatly. You did that deliberatly to fuck with me...



Why, I have no clue what you mean. 





:3


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 7, 2010)

i like feet


----------



## paxil rose (Jan 7, 2010)

I actually do have pictures of Morrokes feet though. Tons of them. Will sell to the highest bidder.


----------



## REDnico (Jan 7, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i like feet



shut up Mr. Pastels.


----------



## Morroke (Jan 7, 2010)

paxil rose said:


> I actually do have pictures of Morrokes feet though. Tons of them. Will sell to the highest bidder.



I don't even think *I* have pictures of my feet :< They're skinny and pale and covered with socks.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 7, 2010)

Dammit, I wanted to get paid to tickle Morroke, too.


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 7, 2010)

REDnico said:


> shut up Mr. Pastels.



don't just my delicious colors. i really do love feet. /creepy


----------



## REDnico (Jan 7, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> don't just my delicious colors. i really do love feet. /creepy



pastel colored things tend to be tasty :3c


----------



## Morroke (Jan 7, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Dammit, I wanted to get paid to tickle Morroke, too.



You'd be tickling bones, that'd be unpleasant for both parties I'd imagine.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 7, 2010)

Morroke said:


> You'd be tickling bones, that'd be unpleasant for both parties I'd imagine.


That wasn't the important part.  The getting paid is important.


----------



## Morroke (Jan 7, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> That wasn't the important part.  The getting paid is important.



Monopoly money is fine right?


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 7, 2010)

Morroke said:


> Monopoly money is fine right?


I require Canadian Tire Money.


----------



## Morroke (Jan 7, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I require Canadian Tire Money.



Well fuck.


----------



## paxil rose (Jan 7, 2010)

She does have toes like chicken talons though, kind of gross. Very ticklish though, she laughs like she's having a really funny seizure. So she's just lying about that part.


----------



## blackedsoul (Jan 7, 2010)

I, Blackedsoul, aka Shadowstar, hereby FAIL this thread... why you may ask?

I just don't care.


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 7, 2010)

REDnico said:


> pastel colored things tend to be tasty :3c



wanna find ooout~


----------



## paxil rose (Jan 7, 2010)

blackedsoul said:


> I, Blackedsoul, aka Shadowstar, hereby FAIL this thread... why you may ask?
> 
> I just don't care.



I, Paxilrose, aka "That guy that constantly posts about tools on YouTube", formally ask who the hell you are.


----------



## Morroke (Jan 7, 2010)

paxil rose said:


> She does have toes like chicken talons though, kind of gross. Very ticklish though, she laughs like she's having a really funny seizure. So she's just lying about that part.



Brbclawingeyesout


----------



## paxil rose (Jan 7, 2010)

Morroke said:


> Brbclawingeyesout



You're a mean little thing.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 7, 2010)

feet? were!?


----------



## Morroke (Jan 7, 2010)

paxil rose said:


> You're a mean little thing.



:<


----------



## paxil rose (Jan 7, 2010)

Morroke said:


> :<



You should be :<


----------



## Morroke (Jan 7, 2010)

paxil rose said:


> You should be :<



I am :<


----------



## paxil rose (Jan 7, 2010)

k. I forgive you boneyfeet.


----------



## Morroke (Jan 7, 2010)

paxil rose said:


> k. I forgive you boneyfeet.



_And all was well with the world._


----------



## paxil rose (Jan 7, 2010)

I still say auctioning pictures of your feet to creepers online is a sound and profitable venture.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 7, 2010)

REDnico said:


> pastel colored things tend to be tasty :3c


 
O rly? -licks harley's face- o_o

-has licked like 5 people's faces today-


----------



## Anti-Heros (Jan 7, 2010)

paxil rose said:


> What kind of demented freak are you?



i kinda belive that too


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 7, 2010)

^we're just a minor threat -clings to minor threat-


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 7, 2010)

wow gee.. I wonder what I can take pics of to get money online for...


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 7, 2010)

I think I'm finding out that the less a girl weighs, the more of a whore she is online by this thread. Just sayin'.

I'm kidding


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 7, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I think I'm finding out that the less a girl weighs, the more of a whore she is online by this thread. Just sayin'.
> 
> I'm kidding



you know... I think you're right.

ITS BECAUSE WE'RE SEXY


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 7, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> you know... I think you're right.
> 
> ITS BECAUSE WE'RE SEXY


90 lb girls can't be sexy, it's a scientific fact.

They can be cute at best.


Wait, I just realized something.  Out of the three known double digit weight girls here, two are transgendered and one has a male fursona.  That's an odd coincidence.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jan 7, 2010)

I've danced around my house whilst playing Goodbye Horses.

I won't describe what else I was doing.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 7, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> 90 lb girls can't be sexy, it's a scientific fact.
> 
> They can be cute at best.









am I cute?


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 7, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> am I cute?


Is that you?


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 7, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Is that you?



maaybe.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 7, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> maaybe.


I don't know, it looks pretty crazy.  I think it is.

I don't know.  Maybe if you toned down the eating small animals alive a little bit.


----------



## paxil rose (Jan 7, 2010)

Just happened to have a chicken handy huh.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 7, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I don't know, it looks pretty crazy.  I think it is.
> 
> I don't know.  Maybe if you toned down the eating small animals alive a little bit.



mmm but they're soo goood.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 7, 2010)

paxil rose said:


> Just happened to have a chicken handy huh.



yep. always do.


----------



## paxil rose (Jan 7, 2010)

Both creepy and convenient.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 7, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> yep. always do.


Did you at least choke it first? :V


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 7, 2010)

paxil rose said:


> Both creepy and convenient.



I have 6 chickens.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 7, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Did you at least choke it first? :V



no need. 

MUAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 7, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> no need.
> 
> MUAHAHAHAHAHAHA


I don't quite understand this.


----------



## Skittle (Jan 7, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> 90 lb girls can't be sexy, it's a scientific fact.
> 
> They can be cute at best.
> 
> ...


What about 95lb man-girl-things-its....Yeeea hi ;3


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jan 7, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> am I cute?


 
I can tell why you are a fan of Genesis P. Orridge.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 7, 2010)

YOU ARE SO SMALL IS FUNNY TO ME


----------



## Amoranis (Jan 10, 2010)

dats cus wuffies are hawt for foxies, 

/me winks 
murr


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 10, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> I can tell why you are a fan of Genesis P. Orridge.



I thought it would be more obvious...

well ov course I'm the reincarnation ov Genesis P-Orridge from the future.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 10, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I don't quite understand this.



it's okay. I dont either.


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 11, 2010)

i don't see a RL Zrcalo anywhere.


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 11, 2010)

skittle said:


> What about 95lb man-girl-things-its....Yeeea hi ;3


 
Only if you're on E.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 11, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i don't see a RL Zrcalo anywhere.


She doesn't actually exist. She's a medium-sized and surprisingly complex shell script written by ArielMT and Shenzi.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 11, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
craziest kink is there


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 11, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> craziest kink is there


But I don't _have_ a fetish for shell scripts D:


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 11, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> But I don't _have_ a fetish for shell scripts D:


linux and hard sex ;D


----------



## Mentova (Jan 11, 2010)

So who else loves getting goatse'd?


----------



## candiipup (Jan 11, 2010)

Craziest? Well. I personally have my share of kinks which make people cringe or wtf. Why share those though? Why not share something i don't like...

Like one that i know that is a fetish - which i don't have - which is still very strange? 

Forced. Wholesome. Activities. 

Seriously. Like making valentines, cookies and shit. But being forced to... Yeah i found that once offa this site here: http://www.sinstress.net/freepages/deffs/fwa.html 

WEIRD. UGH. >>


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 11, 2010)

candiipup said:


> Craziest? Well. I personally have my share of kinks which make people cringe or wtf. Why share those though? Why not share something i don't like...
> 
> Like one that i know that is a fetish - which i don't have - which is still very strange?
> 
> ...


You know, I've heard of many different torture methods, but...that's just _sick..._


----------



## 8-bit (Jan 11, 2010)

candiipup said:


> Craziest? Well. I personally have my share of kinks which make people cringe or wtf. Why share those though? Why not share something i don't like...
> 
> Like one that i know that is a fetish - which i don't have - which is still very strange?
> 
> ...



D:

Nah, I'm kidding. My craziest kink? Hmm... Viruses and 80's tech.


----------



## candiipup (Jan 11, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> You know, I've heard of many different torture methods, but...that's just _sick..._



Oh. Oh it gets worse. Her entire PAGE of interests? Some are "ehh" some okay. Some.... are.... What the fuck. Seriously. Like for instance: _Dental_ _exam_. Dental exam? Really?


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 11, 2010)

Amoranis said:


> dats cus wuffies are hawt for foxies,
> 
> /me winks
> murr



it's true, we foxes are adorable, and ontop of that, our wit makes us seductive


----------



## Mentova (Jan 11, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> it's true, we foxes are adorable, and ontop of that, our wit makes us seductive



STOP CORRUPTING MY FAVORITE ANIMALS YOU ASSHOLES!


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> STOP CORRUPTING MY FAVORITE ANIMALS YOU ASSHOLES!



how are we corrupting them?


----------



## Mentova (Jan 11, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> how are we corrupting them?



By making them furry hookers.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> By making them furry hookers.



lol i never said they were furry hookers! though that sounds funny

im just saying foxes are cute, and due to their lore, they have that persona anyways

ADMIT IT! they're sexy

not that i'm going to make sex on a poor helpless foxxie, but if i'm at a rave and i meet another one....heheheh

NASHVILLE THURSDAY!


----------



## Mentova (Jan 11, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol i never said they were furry hookers! though that sounds funny
> 
> im just saying foxes are cute, and due to their lore, they have that persona anyways
> 
> ...



 NO.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> NO.



NO U!

lol, that's the end of that, don't wanna get too off topic

other wise i don't have any crazy kinks to my knowledge, but then again i'm just a plain whore lol


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 11, 2010)

Thank you, H&K, for policing the Den, vigilante style.


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 11, 2010)

Hehe, I think i just found one today.


----------



## 8-bit (Jan 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> By making them furry hookers.



Foxes = furry hookers

>:3c


----------



## Mentova (Jan 11, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Foxes = furry hookers
> 
> >:3c



NO


----------



## Mentova (Jan 11, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Thank you, H&K, for policing the Den, vigilante style.



Why thank you. It's a rought job man, but somebody' gotta do it.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> NO



lol i think you won't be able to win this one, the more you say NO, the more tickled ppl get saying yes heh


----------



## 8-bit (Jan 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> NO



Yes. >:3c


----------



## Mentova (Jan 11, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol i think you won't be able to win this one, the more you say NO, the more tickled ppl get saying yes heh



That's because the furry fandom is filled with commies who like to corrupt poor animals.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That's because the furry fandom is filled with commies who like to corrupt poor animals.



lol i wouldn't call them commies, but there are fetishers from all walks of life who will corrupt the innocent


----------



## 8-bit (Jan 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That's because the furry fandom is filled with commies who like to corrupt poor animals.





Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol i wouldn't call them commies, but there are fetishers from all walks of life who will corrupt the innocent




Corrupting people is fun. :-D


----------



## Mentova (Jan 11, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol i wouldn't call them commies, but there are fetishers from all walks of life who will corrupt the innocent



And they should be slain. With the sting of a 5.56 round to the face.


----------



## 8-bit (Jan 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> *People who take the internet too seriously *should be slain. With the sting of a 5.56 round to the face.



Fixed it for you. ;3


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 11, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Corrupting people is fun. :-D



that it is



Heckler & Koch said:


> And they should be slain. With the sting of a 5.56 round to the face.



meh, i'm not so keen on 5.56, 7.62 much more worth it


----------



## Mentova (Jan 11, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Fixed it for you. ;3



It's true. But then again we all know that the internet is the most serious thing that you will ever experience in our lives.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 11, 2010)

Furry hookers would be a terrible idea.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 11, 2010)

So now that we're done arguing... who wants to yiff?


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 11, 2010)

-twitch then projectile vomit-


----------



## 8-bit (Jan 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So now that we're done arguing... who wants to yiff?



AIM?

*:3*


----------



## Mentova (Jan 11, 2010)

8-bit said:


> AIM?
> 
> *:3*



Why yes I do have AIM.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It's true. But then again we all know that the internet is the most serious thing that you will ever experience in our lives.



LOL that is sad, seeing how the internet is slowly being poisoned by 4chan's eeevil /b/


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So now that we're done arguing... who wants to yiff?



YIFF??!?!? teehee


----------



## 8-bit (Jan 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why yes I do have AIM.



care to yiff?

pm me then.


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 11, 2010)

You might be out of luck on the girls here Heckler.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 11, 2010)

candiipup said:


> Oh. Oh it gets worse. Her entire PAGE of interests? Some are "ehh" some okay. Some.... are.... What the fuck. Seriously. Like for instance: _Dental_ _exam_. Dental exam? Really?


What...the fuck... 0_e


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 11, 2010)

Lupine Delusion said:


> You might be out of luck on the girls here Heckler.



hehehe


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 11, 2010)

Too bad you arent gay. ^.^


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 11, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> LOL that is sad, seeing how the internet is slowly being poisoned by 4chan's eeevil /b/


Are you kidding? _Nobody_ takes /b/ seriously anymore.

I mean, as a force of evil. It's a total joke at this point.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 11, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Are you kidding? _Nobody_ takes /b/ seriously anymore.
> 
> I mean, as a force of evil. It's a total joke at this point.



true, *imitates old man voice* back in MY day, memes from all over the world would gather on /b/ and poison the world with it's lolcats and pedobears


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 11, 2010)

Lupine Delusion said:


> Too bad you arent gay. ^.^



who now?


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 11, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> YIFF??!?!? teehee



Morric!!! NO YIFFING WITHOUT ME!!!
...
...
Damn-it


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 11, 2010)

Heckler


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 11, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> Morric!!! NO YIFFING WITHOUT ME!!!
> ...
> ...
> Damn-it



lol, i'm no jedi master at yiffing, but i am damn pro at daydreaming in 'extremely helpful' military classes...heheh


----------



## Mentova (Jan 11, 2010)

Lupine Delusion said:


> Heckler



It's true. I'm actually 100% straight. I guess here I'm the minority? BTW that guy was serious when he told me to hit him up for some yiffing, I found out...


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 11, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol, i'm no jedi master at yiffing, but i am damn pro at daydreaming in 'extremely helpful' military classes...heheh



lol... ya 
so how is that story coming along?


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It's true. I'm actually 100% straight. I guess here I'm the minority?



i believe so lol, HEY! that means you get college benefits!


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 11, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> lol... ya
> so how is that story coming along?



mainly via text for now, but one day i'll steal vaugn's doodle instructomatics and learn to make my wordbrain become doodlebrain


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It's true. I'm actually 100% straight. I guess here I'm the minority? BTW that guy was serious when he told me to hit him up for some yiffing, I found out...


 I figured he was


----------



## Mentova (Jan 11, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> i believe so lol, HEY! that means you get college benefits!



Only in furry college. I don't think I want to go to furry college...


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 11, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> mainly via text for now, but one day i'll steal vaugn's doodle instructomatics and learn to make my wordbrain become doodlebrain



Well fuck your shit...
now whats this about gay and straight?


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Only in furry college. I don't think I want to go to furry college...



lol why not? all you'd have to do is make fursuits and rave and go to furcons and you get a doctorate in three weekends!


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Only in furry college. I don't think I want to go to furry college...


 
We'd all LOVE to have you! XD


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 11, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> Well fuck your shit...
> now whats this about gay and straight?



*smack* pay attention dammit! take notes! this is going to be on the final exam!


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 11, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol why not? all you'd have to do is make fursuits and rave and go to furcons and you get a doctorate in three weekends!



wow that sounds epic. lol


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 11, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> *smack* pay attention dammit! take notes! this is going to be on the final exam!



ow!


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 11, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> ow!



lol, at this rate you won't graduate furry college


----------



## Mentova (Jan 11, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol why not? all you'd have to do is make fursuits and rave and go to furcons and you get a doctorate in three weekends!



That sounds horrible. I hate fursuits, can't dance, and I've never been to a furry convention.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 11, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol, at this rate you won't graduate furry college



(teir, ears droop)


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 11, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> (teir, ears droop)



lol aww *switches to sympathy mask* don't cry now, one day you'll grow up to be a wonderful 40 year old 300lb man playing WoW


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That sounds horrible. I hate fursuits, can't dance, and I've never been to a furry convention.



hurk... so... yu... ka... wa... se... Blaaa!!!
..
...
What!!!


----------



## Mentova (Jan 11, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> hurk... so... yu... ka... wa... se... Blaaa!!!
> ..
> ...
> What!!!



You heard me boy.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That sounds horrible. I hate fursuits, can't dance, and I've never been to a furry convention.



strange lol, i love fursuits, i love raves, and i love furry conventions

guess we must become mortal enemies....

can we at least agree that tacos are DELICIOUS?


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 11, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol aww *switches to sympathy mask* don't cry now, one day you'll grow up to be a wonderful 40 year old 300lb man playing WoW



Grrrrr... Thats not cool. i pride myself in my fitness.


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You heard me boy.


 
Hearing does not constitute comprehension.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 11, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> Grrrrr... Thats not cool. i pride myself in my fitness.



i pride myself in my masks, and my eccentric lifestyle


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You heard me boy.



boy??? what?


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 11, 2010)

Lupine Delusion said:


> Hearing does not constitute comprehension.



true, i can say "hairy donkeyboner on fire with two tuba's drinking chocolate milk makes me happy" and you might explode


----------



## Mentova (Jan 11, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> strange lol, i love fursuits, i love raves, and i love furry conventions
> 
> guess we must become mortal enemies....
> 
> can we at least agree that tacos are DELICIOUS?



To be completely honest, I hate tacos too. :V


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 11, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> true, i can say "hairy donkeyboner on fire with two tuba's drinking chocolate milk makes me happy" and you might explode


 
Or it might sound like last friday night.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 11, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> true, i can say "hairy donkeyboner on fire with two tuba's drinking chocolate milk makes me happy" and you might explode



Hurk!
my mind just sploded...


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 11, 2010)

Lupine Delusion said:


> Or it might sound like last friday night.



you should hang out with me lol



Heckler & Koch said:


> To be completely honest, I hate tacos too. :V



..........well then.....i guess it's war....i'll meet you on the battlefield


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 11, 2010)

Lupine Delusion said:


> Or it might sound like last friday night.



lol
that must have been one hell of an epic night!


----------



## Mentova (Jan 11, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> you should hang out with me lol
> 
> 
> 
> ..........well then.....i guess it's war....i'll meet you on the battlefield



Sir you don't think that you will be able to take out a gun nut in armed combat do you?


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Sir you don't think that you will be able to take out a gun nut in armed combat do you?



i don't know, maybe the whole army infantryman will help me a bit?


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 11, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> lol
> that must have been one hell of an epic night!


 
lol, too bad i cant remember who i was with, the two tubas or the donkeyboner.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 11, 2010)

Lupine Delusion said:


> lol, too bad i cant remember who i was with, the two tubas or the donkeyboner.



well remember, when a man and a woman.....and another man...and a midget and a donkey really love eachother.....uhhh


anyways i guess what i'm getting at is that our weekends are full of epic adventures lol


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 11, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> i don't know, maybe the whole army infantryman will help me a bit?



we can draw arms from the arms-room.
ill be there.
and ill bring all my personal weapons as well.

And a camera!


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 11, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> well remember, when a man and a woman.....and another man...and a midget and a donkey really love eachother.....uhhh
> 
> 
> anyways i guess what i'm getting at is that our weekends are full of epic adventures lol



... ya... Adventures...


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 11, 2010)

How can anyone hate tacos? -devoured 3 today-


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 11, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> How can anyone hate tacos? -devoured 3 today-



the moment i mentioned tacos i've been craving some....damn it, i need payday to come!


----------



## Mentova (Jan 11, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> How can anyone hate tacos? -devoured 3 today-



Because I'm fucking weird when it comes to food.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 11, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> How can anyone hate tacos? -devoured 3 today-



i know!!! 
...
...
i mean, what!


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 11, 2010)

Tacos are the BOMB after smoking a dimebag.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 11, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> the moment i mentioned tacos i've been craving some....damn it, i need payday to come!



save it for the tat. lol


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 11, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> we can draw arms from the arms-room.
> ill be there.
> and ill bring all my personal weapons as well.
> 
> And a camera!



A WHOLE CAMERA!



Heckler & Koch said:


> Because I'm fucking weird when it comes to food.



i see that, what about italian?


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 11, 2010)

I was craving them last night so I had some for lunch today. And -shakes head- even chicken tacos?

And I have never gotten high and eaten tacos -must try this-


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 11, 2010)

Lupine Delusion said:


> Tacos are the BOMB after smoking a dimebag.



(slober) dont say that... (wags tail with viger)


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 11, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I was craving them last night so I had some for lunch today. And -shakes head- even chicken tacos?
> 
> And I have never gotten high and eaten tacos -must try this-


 
Make sure you get VERY spicy sauce. It feels insane! XD


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 11, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I was craving them last night so I had some for lunch today. And -shakes head- even chicken tacos?
> 
> And I have never gotten high and eaten tacos -must try this-



it is SOOOOOO delicious!


----------



## Mentova (Jan 11, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> A WHOLE CAMERA!
> 
> 
> 
> i see that, what about italian?



I fucking love italian food.  Also, this is the best thread derailment ever.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I fucking love italian food.  Also, this is the best thread derailment ever.



yeah it is, we need a trophy

and i'm italian, i'm practically italian jesus when it comes to cooking


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 11, 2010)

I can't stand spicy food. just love tacos.

chinese food while on E is both a delicious and terrible idea btw. just if you wanted to know. -stfus-


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 11, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I can't stand spicy food. just love tacos.
> 
> chinese food while on E is both a delicious and terrible idea btw. just if you wanted to know. -stfus-



but applesauce on E is fan-fooking-tastic!


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 11, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I can't stand spicy food. just love tacos.
> 
> chinese food while on E is both a delicious and terrible idea btw. just if you wanted to know. -stfus-


 
I'm not big on spicy food either, but combined with weed, It's like your mouth is haveing an orgasm.


----------



## Reednemer (Jan 11, 2010)

Lupine Delusion said:


> Make sure you get VERY spicy sauce. It feels insane! XD


 

What, the fuck.

Durrrrrr.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 11, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> but applesauce on E is fan-fooking-tastic!


 
Dude, rice with beef terryake or however it is spelled is a goddamned mouthgasm. I have NO idea how I didn't puke that night though.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 11, 2010)

So I'm also apparently the only one who doesn't do some kinda drug? Weird.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So I'm also apparently the only one who doesn't do some kinda drug? Weird.


 
No, I'm sober now. I've been fiending for it though


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 11, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Dude, rice with beef terryake or however it is spelled is a goddamned mouthgasm. I have NO idea how I didn't puke that night though.



lol too bad you aren't where i live, i'd suggest we hit up some E, go to a rave, then go to chineeseland afterwards!


----------



## TDK (Jan 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So I'm also apparently the only one who doesn't do some kinda drug? Weird.



Weird, no. Lame, yes.

j/k Drugs are bad and stay in school. :3


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 11, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol too bad you aren't where i live, i'd suggest we hit up some E, go to a rave, then go to chineeseland afterwards!


 
Don't you tempt me, sir! XD


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So I'm also apparently the only one who doesn't do some kinda drug? Weird.


 
I was like you once, straight-edged as a motherfucker. But it was not to last. :grin:


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 11, 2010)

Motor Mouth said:


> Weird, no. Lame, yes.
> 
> j/k Drugs are bad and stay in school. :3



LIES! drugs are delicious! 'cept meth, fuck meth





KylieIsACannibal said:


> Don't you tempt me, sir! XD



TEMPT! TEEEEEEMPT! here look: i dressed it up like candy!


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 11, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> TEMPT! TEEEEEEMPT! here look: i dressed it up like candy!


 
@_@ -drools- what's yer favorite kind of E?


----------



## Mentova (Jan 11, 2010)

The only thing raves are good or is the funny lights and techno. There I said it.


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> The only thing raves are good or is the funny lights and techno. There I said it.


 
You forget all the fun people there! (and afterwards too ^.^)


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> The only thing raves are good or is the funny lights and techno. There I said it.



so you have, but i've met many friends there too!




KylieIsACannibal said:


> @_@ -drools- what's yer favorite kind of E?



umm well i've tried different random kinds lol, i'd say the names i remember are playboy, yellow aliens, and blue heart, who knows which one did which, cuz that was during my super do every drug possible phase lol


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 11, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> umm well i've tried different random kinds lol, i'd say the names i remember are playboy, yellow aliens, and blue heart, who knows which one did which, cuz that was during my super do every drug possible phase lol


 
haha I used to sell blue hearts. imeanwut. I loveloveloved red 007's and red heart's


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 11, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> haha I used to sell blue hearts. imeanwut. I loveloveloved red 007's and red heart's



will you marry me? lol


----------



## Mentova (Jan 11, 2010)

I've actually never been to a rave :V


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I've actually never been to a rave :V



lol well i won't say "you HAVE to go to one!" but you should go to one lol, you might like 'em, you might not, but you'll never know unless you go! i suggest going with friends, otherwise you'll stand in a corner confused like my first one lol


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I've actually never been to a rave :V


 
Your missing out, you dont even have to be on anything to have fun.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 11, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> will you marry me? lol


 
lol you'll have to take that up with my designated hand holder


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 11, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> lol you'll have to take that up with my designated hand holder



*prepares for epic quest* we'll see about that

*cue montage music!*


----------



## Mentova (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't think I would enjoy a rave.


----------



## torachi (Jan 11, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> @_@ -drools- what's yer favorite kind of E?


Hahaha!! Do you prefer cut with meth or codiene??


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't think I would enjoy a rave.



meh, it's not for everyone, but ya should try, hell i tried clubs, damn kids and their rap music lol


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 11, 2010)

torachi said:


> Hahaha!! Do you prefer cut with meth or codiene??


 
codiene. I can't stand it when I find out what I've taken has tweak in it. Hence why I only sold blue hearts, never took them.


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't think I would enjoy a rave.


 
You never know till you try.
But it's no fun to be a lurker just standing outside everything.


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 11, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> meh, it's not for everyone, but ya should try, hell i tried clubs, damn kids and their rap music lol


 
Ugh! I cant stand rap.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 11, 2010)

Lupine Delusion said:


> Ugh! I cant stand rap.



lol i'm not into it, i don't HATE it, but i deffinitely will rather listen to everything else but it...lol



KylieIsACannibal said:


> codiene. I can't stand it when I find out what I've taken has tweak in it. Hence why I only sold blue hearts, never took them.



nom nom delicious candy


----------



## Mentova (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't really see what I would enjoy, as I'm more of a hair metal and hard rock kinda guy.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't really see what I would enjoy, as I'm more of a hair metal and hard rock kinda guy.


 
Just think of a rave as a concert. Instead of moshing and headbanging there's dancing and lightshows.


----------



## torachi (Jan 11, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> codiene. I can't stand it when I find out what I've taken has tweak in it. Hence why I only sold blue hearts, never took them.


 
I was jokin', homie. "What kind of E..." seems a bit vague. There is only one MDMA (unless you want analogues), they're poly-drug, and you won't know exactly what you've taken. And colors and prints can be identical with different chems. Just sayin' yo. It reads like "whats ur fave grab-bag gift?"


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't really see what I would enjoy, as I'm more of a hair metal and hard rock kinda guy.


 
Same here, I'd much rather go to a concert than a rave, but the raves (for me) are not about the music, more about just letting go....and the possibility for later fun if I meet a cute guy or girl.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 11, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Just think of a rave as a concert. Instead of moshing and headbanging there's dancing and lightshows.



and i love the raver clothing!


----------



## Mentova (Jan 11, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> and i love the raver clothing!



I don't. And I'm not a sex addict so I don't need to go to fuck chicks.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> . And I'm not a sex addict so I don't need to go to fuck chicks.



WOAH what did that have to do with the clothing?

well, go and give it a try, if you don't like it, i'll allow one free "i told you so dance" without wrath


----------



## Mentova (Jan 11, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> WOAH what did that have to do with the clothing?
> 
> well, go and give it a try, if you don't like it, i'll allow one free &quot;i told you so dance&quot; without wrath



Nothing, that dude mentioned that he goes to fuck people or something. And I'm pissed now because god damn GTA crashed and I didn't save -_-


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Nothing, that dude mentioned that he goes to fuck people or something. And I'm pissed now because god damn GTA crashed and I didn't save -_-



NOOOOOOOO! that's why i save like every 10 seconds lol

but yeah, sex is delicious, but you can go to just dance, or meet new people, or do drugs, or fuck random chicks, whatever, it's your damn rave/life


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Nothing, that dude mentioned that he goes to fuck people or something. And I'm pissed now because god damn GTA crashed and I didn't save -_-


 
Haha, lighten up. Dont be so downtrodden.

It's not just for sex, the fun of the experience is the goal.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 11, 2010)

torachi said:


> I was jokin', homie. "What kind of E..." seems a bit vague. There is only one MDMA (unless you want analogues), they're poly-drug, and you won't know exactly what you've taken. And colors and prints can be identical with different chems. Just sayin' yo. It reads like "whats ur fave grab-bag gift?"


 
Hun, around here there is a very tight-knit circle of dealers and buyers. Well sorta. You know what you're getting because you've probably bought it before.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 11, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Hun, around here there is a very tight-knit circle of dealers and buyers. Well sorta. You know what you're getting because you've probably bought it before.



lol around here you have to run around the entire world to find someone who knows someone


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 11, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol around here you have to run around the entire world to find someone who knows someone


 
awww -patpat-


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 11, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> awww -patpat-



*wags tail*


----------



## torachi (Jan 11, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Hun, around here there is a very tight-knit circle of dealers and buyers. Well sorta. You know what you're getting because you've probably bought it before.


 
May be different out there on the west, but unless its the cat doin the pressin, I wouldnt trust what people told me. Especially when fucked up on E the difference between caffiene and meth becomes moot. But hey, who really cares? E is fun. Nuff said.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 11, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> NOOOOOOOO! that's why i save like every 10 seconds lol
> 
> but yeah, sex is delicious, but you can go to just dance, or meet new people, or do drugs, or fuck random chicks, whatever, it's your damn rave/life



I donno man, it just doesn't really seem like my kinda thing, you know?


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I donno man, it just doesn't really seem like my kinda thing, you know?



i'll respect that, it's not everyone's thing


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 12, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> i'll respect that, it's not everyone's thing


 
It's still worth at least one try.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 12, 2010)

Lupine Delusion said:


> It's still worth at least one try.



I'd rather go to a furry convention than a rave, though furry conventions usually have raves... TIME PARADOX!


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 12, 2010)

I've never been to a con before. No idea what to expect other than the fursuits and pedobears.


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 12, 2010)

What happened to the tacos?


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm meant to go to a rave in june


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jan 12, 2010)

Hot ovens.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 12, 2010)

Lupine Delusion said:


> I've never been to a con before. No idea what to expect other than the fursuits and pedobears.



lol there are most of the time raves, and lots of strangely friendly people


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 12, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol there are most of the time raves, and lots of strangely friendly people


 
So in other words....I might get my leg humped by some guy on E in a fox suit?


----------



## Mentova (Jan 12, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol there are most of the time raves, and lots of strangely friendly people



They are strangely friendly because they want to rape you.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 12, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I'm meant to go to a rave in june



i go to a rave almost every weekend here, nyeeeh *sticks out tongue playfully*


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> They are strangely friendly because they want to rape you.



at least it's nice rape instead of angry rape


----------



## Mentova (Jan 12, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> at least it's nice rape instead of angry rape



I'm not really a rape fan. Especially when said rapist is in a fursuit.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm not really a rape fan. Especially when said rapist is in a fursuit.



lol well you can pretend the rapist is morgan freeman lol, that would be soothing...i guess

at least it's not a guy in a silver surfer outfit


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 12, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol well you can pretend the rapist is morgan freeman lol, that would be soothing...i guess
> 
> at least it's not a guy in a silver surfer outfit


 
U kidding me?
I almost idolize morgan freeman, right after Ian Mckellen.
That would kill my dreams.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 12, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol well you can pretend the rapist is morgan freeman lol, that would be soothing...i guess
> 
> at least it's not a guy in a silver surfer outfit



But... I don't like buttsex with another man...


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 12, 2010)

Lupine Delusion said:


> U kidding me?
> I almost idolize morgan freeman, right after Ian Mckellen.
> That would kill my dreams.



nah, it would help make it easier, "at least it's morgan freeman instead of some fat 40 year old guy with more hair on his chest than his head"


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But... I don't like buttsex with another man...



i don't think you get a choice when you're getting raped lol


----------



## Mentova (Jan 12, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> i don't think you get a choice when you're getting raped lol



Bullshit, I'll knock Mr. Fatty Ass Fox guy off my ass!


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But... I don't like buttsex with another man...


 
It's still possible to be enjoyable even if you arent gay.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 12, 2010)

Lupine Delusion said:


> It's still possible to be enjoyable even if you arent gay.



I don't know how I'm supposed to enjoy gay buttsex if I'm not gay...


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 12, 2010)

Theres ways. XD


----------



## Mentova (Jan 12, 2010)

Lupine Delusion said:


> Theres ways. XD



How?


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 12, 2010)

Lots of lube, someone else experienced, and drugs and/or closed eyes with good imagination. Think of the feeling, not the fact.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 12, 2010)

Lupine Delusion said:


> Lots of lube, someone else experienced, and drugs and/or closed eyes with good imagination. Think of the feeling, not the fact.



I think I'll have to pass on that one...


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I think I'll have to pass on that one...


 
Best to test on your own first XD


----------



## Mentova (Jan 12, 2010)

Lupine Delusion said:


> Best to test on your own first XD



 Once again, no thanks... I don't really wanna plow a dude in the ass... D=


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 12, 2010)

You could always do it by yourself.
Everybody loves toys!


----------



## Mentova (Jan 12, 2010)

Lupine Delusion said:


> You could always do it by yourself.
> Everybody loves toys!



I don't have a dildo, nor do I intend on ever owning one. GOD DAMNIT FAF STOP TRYING TO TURN ME GAY! I LIKE BOOBS AND VAGINAS!


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 12, 2010)

*boom*
*the world explodes*
*everything is just chared bits and dust*
*A fursuit head goes floating by in the endless space*
....


----------



## Mentova (Jan 12, 2010)

Lupine Delusion said:


> *boom*
> *the world explodes*
> *everything is just chared bits and dust*
> *A fursuit head goes floating by in the endless space*
> ....



lolwut


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 12, 2010)

*dies out of bordem*


----------



## Mentova (Jan 12, 2010)

Lupine Delusion said:


> *dies out of bordem*



WANNA YIFF!?!?


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 12, 2010)

Your not gay, so no! XD


----------



## Mentova (Jan 12, 2010)

Lupine Delusion said:


> Your not gay, so no! XD



BUT YOU TOLD ME TO EXPERIMENT!!!


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> BUT YOU TOLD ME TO EXPERIMENT!!!


 
Hmm, maybe. But you bring the lube. XD


----------



## Mentova (Jan 12, 2010)

Lupine Delusion said:


> Hmm, maybe. But you bring the lube. XD



Done and done. Now what?


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 12, 2010)

Find a place and dim the lights.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 12, 2010)

Lupine Delusion said:


> Find a place and dim the lights.



Where do you wanna do it at?


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 12, 2010)

A catholic church during mass.


----------



## Kanye East (Jan 12, 2010)

I'll be the choir boy providing atmosphere... naked and butt plugged of course.


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 12, 2010)

Kanye East said:


> I'll be the choir boy providing atmosphere... naked and butt plugged of course.


 
Excellent, we even have an audience!


----------



## Mentova (Jan 12, 2010)

Lupine Delusion said:


> Excellent, we even have an audience!



So are we gunna get this thing goin' or what?


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 12, 2010)

Sure! Lay down now and close the eyes. XD


----------



## Mentova (Jan 12, 2010)

Lupine Delusion said:


> Sure! Lay down now and close the eyes. XD



I'm waiting!


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 12, 2010)

no talking I'm concentrating! XD

Now first you lube the areas then you just tease a bit first.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 12, 2010)

Lupine Delusion said:


> no talking I'm concentrating! XD
> 
> Now first you lube the areas then you just tease a bit first.



Mmmmk... now what?


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 12, 2010)

Then after you get a bit more relaxed you gently ease it in a bit.
(Imma get banned for this XD)


----------



## Mentova (Jan 12, 2010)

Lupine Delusion said:


> Then after you get a bit more relaxed you gently ease it in a bit.
> (Imma get banned for this XD)



No you're not because this is getting too creepy and I'm done being retarded. -_-


----------



## Kanye East (Jan 12, 2010)

*sings all tenor and shit, gently swaying about*


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 12, 2010)

Haha, you started it.
I'm bored as fuck anyways. It was either indulge you or sign off.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 12, 2010)

Lupine Delusion said:


> Haha, you started it.
> I'm bored as fuck anyways. It was either indulge you or sign off.



I'm sorry, I'm just that hard to resist because I'm awesome.


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm sorry, I'm just that hard to resist because I'm awesome.


 
Such a hottie arent ya


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 12, 2010)

What was this thread for again?


----------



## Geek (Jan 12, 2010)

Lupine Delusion said:


> What was this thread for again?



The craziest kink.

[yt]7aLNa1RfkIY[/yt]


----------



## torachi (Jan 12, 2010)

Lupine Delusion said:


> What was this thread for again?


 
Catholic choir boys. Remember?


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 12, 2010)

Fun fact: 1/5th of H&K's overall posts are in this thread.


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 12, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Fun fact: 1/5th of H&K's overall posts are in this thread.


 
Is that supposed to be insulting of funny? XD


----------



## flash_fox (Jan 12, 2010)

I just like making out more than having sex tbh. Yeah, a guy here who does not need sex all of the time....crazy huh? However, when it comes to fetishes, I do not mind a guy being dominating, it doesn't bother me at all. Also, yeah I like wolves and other foxes ...yeah a fox liking a wolf....


----------



## Keala The Tiger (Jan 12, 2010)

Well thank you geek for breaking up the yiff I was getting disturbed.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 12, 2010)

Keala The Tiger said:


> Well thank you geek for breaking up the yiff I was getting disturbed.



you are treading water in strange places to be disturbed


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 12, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> you are treading water in strange places to be disturbed



what does that even mean!?


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 12, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> what does that even mean!?



lol she's in a disturbing place, calling it disturbing


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 12, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol she's in a disturbing place, calling it disturbing


Disturbing thread is disturbing.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 12, 2010)

Odd, I figured this thread would be locked by now...


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Odd, I figured this thread would be locked by now...


Not really.
Arc should come down here and discuss my latest fetishes :V

Edit: Oh hey, I know.
Puking vaginas.
:3c


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 12, 2010)

I finally have a fetish.  I like pegging.  

That's nothing crazy though.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 12, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I finally have a fetish.  I like pegging.
> 
> That's nothing crazy though.



No, it is pretty crazy.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 12, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I finally have a fetish.  I like pegging.


Is that why your avatar's making that face?


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 12, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Is that why your avatar's making that face?


No, but it could be.


----------



## Takun (Jan 12, 2010)

Dave and Bob were.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No, it is pretty crazy.



No, it is not crazy.

Inflation = crazy


----------



## Amoranis (Jan 13, 2010)

/me likes jashwa's new avatar . 

kitteh kat =^.^=


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 13, 2010)

Amoranis said:


> /me likes jashwa's new avatar .
> 
> kitteh kat =^.^=



ITT: Amoranis has a kink for Jashwa's avatar! 

I'm also gonna bet you play SecondLife.


----------



## Amoranis (Jan 13, 2010)

what is second life?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 13, 2010)

Amoranis said:


> what is second life?



A game. The command for action speak on Second Life is /me. hence why I thought you played it.


----------



## Korex (Jan 13, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> A game. The command for action speak on Second Life is /me. hence why I thought you played it.



A game like you make your own avi and so on?


----------



## Korex (Jan 13, 2010)

*THREAD CLOSED*


----------



## Mojotaian (Jan 13, 2010)

what???? -_`


----------



## Amoranis (Jan 13, 2010)

wat wat


----------



## Leon (Jan 13, 2010)

In the butt?


----------



## Amoranis (Jan 13, 2010)

hellye


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 13, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> A game. The command for action speak on Second Life is /me. hence why I thought you played it.


 Randy, get on irc god dammit >:c
Or actually any place that uses commands.


----------

